# Dam fences could stop cane toad spread



## News Bot (Feb 3, 2015)

TOAD-PROOF fences around man-made dams could be used as "ecological traps" to kill cane toads and stop the spread of the toxic animals, researchers say.










*Published On:* 03-Feb-15 09:03 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## wokka (Feb 4, 2015)

I would think the reverse that by fencing dams with one way trap gate the toad would get in but not out so they would all end up caught in the dam paddock.


----------

